

PayPal reversing India payments; here's why... - ilamont
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15549/paypal_reverses_india_payments_heres_why

======
psranga
I wonder how many person-to-person transactions occur on Paypal. I suspect
it's mostly business-to-business transactions at this point. Maybe this is
Paypal's excuse to force users to upgrade to a business account.

I closed my PayPal account right after discovering the first horror story.
Amazingly, this is one boycott which I've been able to sustain without any
regret or inconvenience.

Most merchants are desperate enough for customers' money that they'll set up a
merchant account to accept credit cards. If someone isn't and accepts only
PayPal, well, that's another red flag for me.

I recently relaxed my rules a little; I am now prepared to pay via Google
Checkout, but I generate a virtual credit card number with one month validity
for Checkout.

